# duckweed



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

Duckweed.... how do you keep it from getting stuck on/sucked up your intake and clogging your filter other than not having the lovely green nuisance in the tank at all lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

A pre-filter sponge works pretty good. Just slide it over the intake and good to go. What kind of filter is it in general?


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

Currently running a Fluval C4 on a 45 gallon bowfront.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Fluval actually makes one, its the one I always use on my filters. Usually only a few bucks:

Fluval® Edge Pre-Filter Sponge | Filter Media | PetSmart


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

weird, couldn't edit my own post....I was going to add that it probably wouldn't hurt to make the intake tube a bit longer to get it lower in the tank as the returning flow of water is most likely pushing some of the duckweed down toward the intake


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks  will give it a shot.


----------

